# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  10 ứng dụng tùy biến hấp dẫn cho Android

## alodienlanh

*1. Paperland Live Wallpaper
2. Beautiful Widgets
3. AppKicker
4. Vybe
5. Light Flow LED Control
6. Prof Reminder
7. Photosphere Live Wallpaper
8. Apex Launcher 2.0
9. Splay Launcher
10. RoundR* Từ lâu Android đã nổi tiếng khả năng tùy chỉnh rộng lớn của mình dành cho các tín đồ của hệ điều hành này. Có thể nói, “robot xanh” là một nền tảng đa dạng và cực kỳ phong phú bao gồm rất nhiều những launcher, kết hợp khả năng thay đổi giao diện, icon, font chữ một cách dễ dàng. 




​
Bài viết này sẽ giới thiệu 10 ứng dụng tùy biến trên Android rất thú vị mà bạn không nên bỏ qua. Đây đều là những phần mềm tuỳ chỉnh phổ biến được khá nhiều người dùng quan tâm trên hệ điều hành này. 



*1. Paperland Live Wallpaper*


Hãy mang đến cho chiếc smartphone Android của bạn một màu sắc tươi mới với ứng dụng thú vị mang tên Paperland Live Wallpaper. Giống như cái tên của mình, ứng dụng này sẽ tạo nên các bức tranh đem lại cảm giác như được tạo ra bằng các mảnh giấy, và được các họa sĩ khéo léo ghép lại rồi cẩn thận đặt chúng lên màn hình chủ “chú dế yêu” của bạn.


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>
Paperland Live Wallpaper cho phép người dùng cài đặt và tùy chỉnh hình nền cho điện thoại theo thời gian đặt trước, khi mở khóa màn hình hay theo thứ tự bất kỳ. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể thay đổi sắc thái màu sắc dễ dàng để hình nền của mình trông đẹp và nổi bật hơn.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*2. Beautiful Widgets*


Beautiful Widgets là một trong những ứng dụng thời tiết chuyên nghiệp hỗ trợ tối ưu hoá cho người dùng bởi thông tin cập nhật chính xác, giao diện đẹp và nhiều tuỳ chỉnh cho người dùng lựa chọn.


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>

Ứng dụng này cung cấp một số widget hoạt hình khá hấp dẫn. Bên cạnh đó cũng không thể bỏ qua một số tiện ích khác như đồng hồ, ngày tháng hay các tính năng chuyển đổi. Với Beautiful Widgets, người dùng có thể tha hồ tự do thay đổi các tiện ích với các kích cỡ khác nhau.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*3. AppKicker*

*<div style="text-align: center">[replacer_img]​​</div>*
Là một tiện ích khá thú vị, AppKicker sẽ liệt kê và thường xuyên cập nhật những ứng dụng mà người dùng hay sử dụng nhất, từ đó giúp người sử dụng có cái nhìn tổng quát và có thể nhanh chóng truy cập vào các ứng dụng mà mình muốn. Ngoài ra, AppKicker cũng có thể dự đoán trước những ứng dụng mà bạn sẽ khởi động tiếp theo dựa trên tần suất sử dụng của mình.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*4. Vybe*

Bạn muốn tuỳ chỉnh chế độ thông báo rung với những số liên lạc ưa thích? Nếu vậy, Vybe sẽ là ứng dụng mà bạn không nên bỏ qua. Với ứng dụng thú vị này, việc nhận biết bạn bè hay người thân mà không cần chuông báo sẽ trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>
Hiện tại người dùng có thể tải miễn phí ứng dụng này, tuy nhiên để tránh quảng cáo bạn sẽ phải bỏ thêm 0,99 USD cho phiên bản nâng cấp. Đối với phiên bản mới, chế độ rung sẽ hỗ trợ những ứng dụng bên thứ 3 như WhatsApp, Viber, Skype, Gmail, thậm chí cả Facebook và Facebook Messenger.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*5. Light Flow LED Control*

Light Flow LED Control là ứng dụng thú vị được phát triển dành riêng cho việc hiển thị đèn LED của thanh thông báo. Với ứng dụng này, người dùng có thể tùy chỉnh màu sắc của chiếc đèn LED được gán cho từng sự kiện khác nhau, chẳng hạn như cuộc gọi đến, cuộc gọi nhỡ, tin nhắn, email mới, lịch nhắc nhở và nhiều hơn thế. 


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể thiết lập tốc độ hiển thị đèn LED báo sáng với phiên bản có phí (2,49USD), với hiển thị thời gian báo sáng cách khoảng 2,5 giây.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*6. Prof Reminder*


Việc bỏ lỡ một cuộc gọi quan trọng chỉ vì không nghe thấy tiếng chuông điện thoại có thể khiến bạn bực bội, tuy nhiên, việc không nhận ra rằng mình có một cuộc gọi nhỡ thậm chí còn tồi tệ hơn. Đó là lý do bạn cần tới ứng dụng thú vị mang tên Prof Reminder. 


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>

Rất đơn giản, ứng dụng này có thể phát ra tiếp beep hoặc rung mỗi khi người dùng bỏ lỡ một cuộc gọi nhỡ hoặc tin nhắn chưa đọc. Với giao diện đơn giản và rất dễ sử dụng, Prof Reminder sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*7. Photosphere Live Wallpaper*


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>

Đúng như với tên gọi của mình, Photosphere Live Wallpaper cho phép người dùng thiết lập một hình ảnh toàn cảnh 360 độ làm hình nền cho “chú dế” Android của mình. Người sử dụng hoàn toàn có thể thiết lập những hình nền Photosphere có sẵn trong máy, hoặc tải chúng trên mạng. Với Photosphere Live Wallpaper, chắc chắn bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm một cảm giác rất mới ngay trên thiết bị của mình.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*8. Apex Launcher 2.0*


Những người dùng Android thích sự đơn giản của giao diện mặc định chắc hẳn đều biết đến Apex Launcher, một trong những launcher phổ biến nhất trên Google Play với nhiều tính năng phong phú và hữu ích. Vừa qua thì Apex Launcher đã được cập nhật phiên bản 2.0 với cải tiến lớn nhất đó là thêm tính năng hiển thị thông báo ngay trên icon của phần mềm.


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>

Apex Launcher hỗ trợ các tính năng hay ho như tuỳ chỉnh các cử chỉ với màn hình chủ, gắn các ứng dụng sử dụng thường xuyên vào thanh dock, bao gồm khả năng sao lưu và phục hồi dễ dàng. Ngoài ra, giao diện của ứng dụng này khá nhẹ nhàng, vì vậy Apex Launcher hoạt động rất mượt mà, đi kèm với nhiều tuỳ biến, chủ đề và các gói icon, Apex Launcher xứng đáng là giao diện tuyệt vời để bạn có thể tải về và trải nghiệm.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*9. Splay Launcher*


Splay Launcher là một launcher duy nhất cho các thiết bị Android mà người dùng chỉ cần sử dụng một ngón tay để di chuyển tới các ứng dụng ưa thích của mình một cách đơn giản và đầy phong cách. 


<div style="text-align: center">​​</div>

Splay Launcher sẽ hiển thị riêng các ứng dụng một bên theo phương thức xoè quạt, tạo nên một điều gì đó rất thú vị và độc đáo so với các thể loại launcher phổ biến hiện nay. Có lẽ bạn sẽ phải mất khoảng thời gian để sử dụng thành thạo Splay.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


*10. RoundR*

*<div style="text-align: center">[replacer_img]​​</div>
*
RoundR là ứng dụng rất thú vị mà cực kì đơn giản rất được người dùng đón nhận trong tháng 4 vừa qua. Với RoundR, người dùng có thể tùy chỉnh bo tròn các góc ở bất cứ giao diện người dùng nào. Ngoài ra, bạn hoàn toàn có thể thiết lập thủ công các góc màn hình theo ý thích của mình.


Bạn có thể tải ứng dụng này tại đây.


_Tham khảo: Phonearena.com
trích: genk.vn
_
​

----------

